

Idealab’s Bill Gross Launches TweetUp, a Marketplace for Tweets - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/11/bill-gross-launches-marketplace-for-tweets/

======
vannevar
This sounds like it boils down to paying people to spam their followers. Or am
I missing something?

